# Converting my 90gal.



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

In the near future I will be converting my 90gal freshwater tank over to salt and wanted to get some thoughts. I will pretty much be tearing down my 29gal saltwater tank and putting the 25lbs of live rock, fish, etc into the 90gal and the 29gal will be a quarantine tank. For now it will remain a FOWLR tank.

So in the 29gal is a Ocelarris Clown fish, yellow tail damsel and some snails and dwarf crabs. I would likely add another 40-50lbs of live rock on top of the current 25lbs for the 90gal.

Looking for opinions on fish. I would like to add a small school of blue/green chromis, a one spot fox face (it's a little smaller than the Foxface Lo), maybe a coral beauty or similar dwarf angel. Please provide any and all suggestions for stocking.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Coral Beauties are kinda hit or miss. They don't have the best track record in survival. I'd get a Cherubfish instead. ( Centopyge argi ) Maybe even two in a 90gal.

How about a wrasse? Wrasses have lots of everything we love about fish in them.

I like the Chromises. They are really neat in nice groups, and they can tell you at a glance if anything is off a bit in your tank. Good choice.

Some blennies and/or gobies might be nice.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

I like the six line wrasse. Yeah there are lots of good choice with blennies and gobies as well.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

ive had coral beauties and flame Angels in the past. I like the bicolor angel (Centropyge bicolor). As far as blennies I've always been partial to the lawnmower blennies. I've had them in the past and they were always fun to watch. For gobies I like the watchmen and sleeper gobies.


----------

